# My progress



## Hotmess (Mar 24, 2014)

So yeah I figured I would share my progress..
It has been one hell of a ride from one end of the spectrum to the other.
180 to 137
stop making fun of fat people their is a hot b$%*& under all that adipose!


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is the changes I made in 1 year


----------



## Seeker (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice work, Hotmess. Congrats on your achievement. Keep it going!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 24, 2014)

yup u look good


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 24, 2014)

thanks!! I am taking it to another lever now


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 24, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> yup u look good



thank you


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 24, 2014)

why they call me a hotmess


----------



## Yaya (Mar 24, 2014)

Keep up the good work..stay focused..push yourself and quit mucking around


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 24, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Keep up the good work..stay focused..push yourself and quit mucking around



what the muck? lol
ol widehips stays on my butt


----------



## Azog (Mar 24, 2014)

Keep pushing! You have made great progress.


----------



## DF (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking great Hotmess!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 24, 2014)

Very nice progress so far! Keep up the good work!


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 24, 2014)

Very impressed with your Hotmess, keep it up!!!


----------



## nightster (Mar 24, 2014)

Right on!!!!


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 24, 2014)

you're looking good girl...


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice job! Love the tats by the way.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 24, 2014)

Tats and ass. Good shit. Keep it up.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hotmess said:


> what the muck? lol
> ol widehips stays on my butt



The tiny thing that it is


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 25, 2014)

Great job hotmess.  I think I'm in love. Chicks with tats just kill me. Such a small group of them.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Mar 25, 2014)

Damn nice work so far HM. Keep up the dedication and hard work!

For some reason i wanna peg you as Pinkbears gf. I think its the tats


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 25, 2014)

Looking good Hotmess. Keep it up


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 26, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Damn nice work so far HM. Keep up the dedication and hard work!
> 
> For some reason i wanna peg you as Pinkbears gf. I think its the tats


 
I'm widehips girl


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Damn nice work so far HM. Keep up the dedication and hard work!
> 
> For some reason i wanna peg you as Pinkbears gf. I think its the tats



Hotmess is a female...


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 26, 2014)

MM, you just want to peg Pinky (again)


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 26, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Very impressed with your Hotmess, keep it up!!!



Thanks!! The real fun is happening now!


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 26, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hotmess is a female...



All day everyday


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 26, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> Great job hotmess.  I think I'm in love. Chicks with tats just kill me. Such a small group of them.


Damn drop the L bomb  
Tattooed women are definitely more fun to look at.. tattooed women in shape shut shit down!


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 26, 2014)

Hotmess said:


> Damn drop the L bomb
> Tattooed women are definitely more fun to look at.. tattooed women in shape shut shit down!



Def way better to look at meow!!!We'll I'm a tattooed man that's in pretty good shape. Lol seems you're already taken. That's a huge booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Have a great day. Lol


----------



## Maintenance Man (Mar 26, 2014)

Hotmess said:


> I'm widehips girl


Well youre bounds to be someones girl lol


PillarofBalance said:


> Hotmess is a female...


Shit. He fools me with his, "I'm not gay guys really. I have a gf back home" bit. Dammit, scammed again!


Rumpy said:


> MM, you just want to peg Pinky (again)


Well he is tall, dark, and handsome...the question is, who DOESN'T want to peg Pinky??!


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice work.. wht was ur protocol for the weight loss??


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 26, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> Nice work.. wht was ur protocol for the weight loss??



The first 15 wasn't a challenge. I would get up in the morning and do fasted cardio and then come in the evenings for strength training. I had very lil knowledge about breaking up the different muscles in your upper body and my diet wasn't as tight as it is now. I just stopped eating a lot of carbs and cooked at home. My weight stayed at 156 for a long time. I tried crossfit for a few months but I like being able to walk the next day and use my arms. I moved and started going to a different gym and started reading about weightlifting and developed a good routine. I stopped doing cardio and just weight trained and started to meal prep. I started doing iifym counting my macronutrients and that is where things really started to change. My workout routine for the longest was usually 4 sets of 12 with about 4 compound lifts and 4 iso. I am at a standstill. I am in no position to cut or bulk. I just don't have the meat I need the gains I want so I am powerlifting with my boyfriend (widehips) and I am doing cardio. Mostly HIIT. I have been invited to join a powerlifting team so I am going to check that out this weekend. Time to get big! 
thank you for the compliment.. I have worked my butt off to get where I am right now..


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 26, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Very impressed with your Hotmess, keep it up!!!



thanks!! When I tell people I use to be big no one believes me until I whip out my phone!


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 26, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Nice work, Hotmess. Congrats on your achievement. Keep it going!



thank you!!


----------



## ccpro (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice work Hotmess...and yes you are!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------

